
Flammarion – browser-based Ruby GUI Toolkit - MrBra
https://github.com/zach-capalbo/flammarion
======
MrBra
Some discussion
[https://www.reddit.com/r/ruby/comments/42xxsp/flammarion_the...](https://www.reddit.com/r/ruby/comments/42xxsp/flammarion_the_nifty_ruby_gui_toolkit/)

------
acveilleux
I wonder if Flammarion, the imprint of the Gallimard French publishing giant
will object at the use of their name?

------
jlebrech
Is it possible to make a fully fledged but ugly interface that can be styled
separately decoupled from the code?

